

What is the best and easiest way to host a node app? - ced83fra

I am developing it from my own computer, and would like now to put it online. What is the best hosting&#x2F;service for that at the moment ?
======
Pt_
If you haven't looked at Heroku I would reccomend it
[https://www.heroku.com/](https://www.heroku.com/)

You can quickly deploy a Node app with little to no system knowledge, just
push a git repo to their domain and you are ready to roll

------
Tarang
You can use nodejitsu.com or modulus.io which specialise in node apps.

Alternatively you can use AWS with Elastic Beanstalk to quickly bring up a
node app.

